# Glad to be here!



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

Are any of these clubs near you?
http://www.ksbabeekeeping.org/local-beekeeping-organizations/

I always encourage new beekeepers to get involved with a local club - great places to find mentors and connect with nearby beekeepers.


----------

